# Crystal Reds with Dark Green Shimp?



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

I have some nice dark green shrimp (caridina sp) and was wondering if I could keep crystal red shrimps together in the same tank. I know that the crystal reds are also caridina but they seem so far off...would they still interbreed. Would love to hear from people with experience or just your thoughts.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Dark Green Shrimp belong to the Cardinia species as well as Crystal Red Shrimp. Interbreeding is possible. I have seen advertisement for Green Neocardinia if you just want to safely house a green shrimp with CRS, just a thought .


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

I have had dark greens with crs for over a year with no interbreeding. I have read that green don't like acidic water but at the time I was keeping both in high PH water. I now have my crs/cbs in a 20L with aquasoil. My greens I now keep with some rcs in a 10g with eco-complete and 8.0 tap. 

I have also kept dark green with tigers with no interbreeding. Is it possible that the could crossbreed? ... sure but then again classification on caridinas are a bit general. 

For instance... Malaya and Malawa shrimps are both Caridinas but from what I have read and been told, they won't crossbreed with any known shrimp in the hobby. Maybe others have had experience with dark greens interbreeding with crs. But after a year together in a 20L I should have at least seen some crossbreeding.


----------

